# Web-Projekt zum Laufen bringen unter Eclipse



## ich2 (17. Aug 2008)

Hallo!
Könnte mir jemand helfen bitte?
Bei mir läuft schon Tomcat 5.5, der sich problemlos in Eclipse starten lässt.
Konnte aber bisher keine Projekte dazufügen.
Einmal habe ich es mit einem Wicket-Projekt versucht. Die Struktur:
(Projekt) MyApp
-src
    --test.hello
        ---Hello.java
        ---MyApp.java
        ---Hello.html
-context
    --WEB_INF
        ---lib
        ---web.xml

Der Inhalt von web.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/TR/xmlschema-1/"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
	version="2.4">
	<display-name>test</display-name>
	<filter>
		<filter-name>WicketFilter</filter-name>
		<filter-class>org.apache.wicket.protocol.http.WicketFilter
		</filter-class>
		<init-param>
			<param-name>applicationClassName</param-name>
			<param-value>test.hello.MyApp</param-value>
		</init-param>
	</filter>
	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>WicketFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/app/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>
</web-app>Several ports (8080, 8009) required by Tomcat v5.5 Server at localhost are already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s).
```

MyApp.java:

```
package test.hello;

import org.apache.wicket.protocol.http.WebApplication;

public class MyApp extends WebApplication {

	public Class getHomePage() {
		return Hello.class;
	}
}
```

Hello.java und Hello.html habe ich stumpf von einem Beispiel im Internet übernommen, das Problem wird nicht daran liegen.
Wenn ich auf run on server klicke, kommt "could not find main class" usw.

Ich habe es mit einem anderen Projekt versucht, den ich mir von einem Beispiel vom J2EE Tutorial geholt habe. Der Aufbau:

(Projekt) hello1
    -src (leer)
    -META_INF
        --MANIFEST.MF
    -WEB_INF
        --sun-web.xml
        --web.xml
    -duke_waving.gif
    -index.jsp

Die Beispiele sollen eigentlich mit asant in .war Dateien gepackt werden, glaube auch dass dafür MANIFEST.MF da ist.
Habe alles in einem Eclipse Projekt reingepackt, in der Hoffnung, dass es so laufen würde...
wurde auch nichts.

Hier der Inhalt der xml-Dateien:
web.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" version="2.4" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd">
  <display-name>hello1</display-name>
</web-app>
```

sun-web.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE sun-web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Application Server 8.0 Servlet 2.4//EN" "http://www.sun.com/software/appserver/dtds/sun-web-app_2_4-0.dtd">
<sun-web-app>
  <context-root>/hello1</context-root>
</sun-web-app>
```

Habe es schon hingekriegt, .war-Dateien mit der cmd zu erstellen und mit Tomcat zum Laufen zu bringen. Würde jetzt aber gerne wissen, wie es im Eclipse vom Anfang an geht, ein Web-Projekt anzulegen und ohne Konsole oder sonst etwas, ganz normal auf dem Tomcat-Server (auch in Eclipse) zu starten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## HLX (20. Aug 2008)

Verwendest du für die Entwicklung das Web Tools Plugin (WTP)?

Wie hast du das Projekt angelegt? Als Dynamic Web Project?


----------



## ich2 (22. Aug 2008)

Ich hab es als ganz normales Java Projekt angelegt. Sollte auch so gehen, wenn die Dateien und die Struktur richtig sind, und wenn man Tomcat installiert hat...???
Will jetzt ein Projekt manuell erstellen, mit der Struktur die in den meisten Beispielen und Tutorials zu J2EE benutzt wird. Das mit WTP habe ich etwas unübersichtlich gefunden, zumindest für den Anfang.
Danke


----------



## maki (22. Aug 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/community/tutorials/BuildJ2EEWebApp/BuildJ2EEWebApp.html


----------

